# Solved: iMAC 2.4GHz or 2.66GHz



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

(idk if this is the right section....)
So i'm planning on buying an iMac soon.
I have two choices: the 2674$ one or 2850$.

*Both of the have:*
4GB 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 2x2GB
500GB Serial ATA Drive
20inch screen
8x double-layer SuperDrive

*The differences:*

the first one: 
2.4GHz
ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT with 128MB memory

the second one:
2.66GHz
ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO with 256MB memory

And i think this would be useful information...
I basically use my computer for photoshop cs3, ms office, enconding videos, internet, music, watching large video files, etc.

So my question is, would it be worth it for me to pay the 175$ extra?

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The best option is always to buy the best hardware you can afford since computer hardware progresses so fast.

In this case I think the video card difference is a important and worth the extra $$$.
With 10.6 including support for OpenCL having more video memory is likely to be a good thing. ;-)

I'm not sure how much or how important your Photoshop work is, but I would still recommend going for the 24" over the 20". I have one of both and the difference between the 24" display and the TN based display on the 20" is considerable.

I know the 24" are more expensive, but have you considered buying a refurbished iMac directly from Apple? They come with the same warranty and you can buy the Applecare extended warranty for them too.

I paid $1399 for my 20" and $1649 for my 24" (Canadian Funds)


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

spend the extra money so you dont have buyers remorse later


----------



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

Headrush said:


> The best option is always to buy the best hardware you can afford since computer hardware progresses so fast.
> 
> In this case I think the video card difference is a important and worth the extra $$$.
> With 10.6 including support for OpenCL having more video memory is likely to be a good thing. ;-)
> ...


My Photoshop work isn't that important. 
It's not my business or anything, just something i do for fun.

As for the refurbished Mac, i just checked, and none of them have the 4GB RAM, which, in my opinion, is a necessity for computers today.
But thanks for the suggestion.

Thanks for replying you two. 
I'm pretty sure i'll go the the more expensive one.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

excellant choice slightly faster cpu
and double the card
especially the card as you dont want to have a limitation with an application later on down the road
I knew you would spend the extra few bucks

That will be a nice machine


----------

